# Επισκευή Λευκών Οικιακών Συσκευών > Κλιματιστικό >  Φόρτωση Φρέον σε Aircondition και ψυγείο

## nikosp

Εχω τρία aircondition και ένα ψυγείο που χρειάζονται πρόσθεση Φρέον
Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει την διαδικασία φόρτωσης ?

----------


## tasos51

καλυτερα φωναξε εναν ψυκτικο γιατι μπορει να αποβει μηραιο για τις συσκευες σου

----------


## tasos51

για να μην παρεξηγουμαστε μπορω να σου φτιαξω εναν πολυ αναλυτικο οδηγο αλλα δυστηχως αλλγ στιγμη γιατι πρεπει να φυγω     απλα προτεινω να φωναξεις καποιον γιατι αφενως να εργαλεια που πρεπει να αγορασεις ειναι ακριβα και εφετερου πες οτι δεν εχει βαλβιδα πληρωσης το ψυγειο σκεψου οτι θελει να ξερεις απο κολλησεις να εχεις φλογιστρα οξυγονα κτλ

----------


## nikosp

Το συγκεκριμένο ψυγείο έχει βαλβίδα πλήρωσης ένα άλλο όμως δέν έχει και πρέπει να την εγκαταστήσω
Εχω φλόγιστρο (mappgas) και εμεπειρία σε χαλκοκολήσεις
Αυτό που με ενδιαφέρει είναι η διαδικασία φόρτισης

----------


## vasilimertzani

Αμα εχεις και καλαι εχεις. Το 10% των εργαλειων.
μπουκαλα φρεον (το νεο φτανει και τα 150€) επισης το νεο μιας και δεν εισαι επαγγελματιας θελει βγαλσιμο ζυγισμα και τοποθετηση βαση του βαρους που δινει ο κατασκευαστης,αρα ζυγαρια,μανομετρα, αυτα .πιστευω δεν αξιζει η αγορα τους.

----------


## MacGyver

Ανεξάρτητα από τις όποιες δυσκολίες, θα είχε ενδιαφέρον να γραφτεί μία ολοκληρωμένη διαδικασία από κάποιον έμπειρο επαγγελματία.

----------


## Nickolaos

Αρκετά δύσκολη διαδικασία.Πολλά εργαλεία.Το κάθε άεριο ανάλογα με την θερμοκρασία πρέπει να έχει και την σωστή πίεση.Αλλιώς με το να βάλεις αέριο και να δείς άμα κρυώνει δεν κάνεις κάτι.

----------


## leosedf

E όχι και πολλά εργαλεία. Καταρχήν βρες τι τύπο φρέον έχουν τα κλιματιστικά σου. Απο κεί και πέρα βλέπουμε τι μανόμετρο θέλεις.
Τα βασικά είναι τα μανόμετρα αντε και αντλία κενού αν είναι άδειο.
Παράδειγμα σου δίνω.
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Refrigerant-...#ht_1210wt_954
http://www.ebay.com/itm/R22-R134a-Ma...ht_8997wt_1049
http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw=....c0.m270.l1313

Βρές όμως τι υγρό χρειάζεσαι πρώτα.

----------


## nikosp

Ευχαριστώ για τίς απαντήσεις
Τα aircondition μπορώ να βρώ τί είδους φρέον χρειάζονται το γράφει απάνω
Μπορώ να σας πώ ποιό μοντέλλο της General Electric είναι
Για το ψυγείο δεν μπορώ να σας πώ όμως και πολλά γιατί δεν νομίζω ότι γράφει ποιό είδους ψυκτικό υγρό χρειάζεται
Μπορώ όμως να σας πώ την μάρκα και το μοντέλλο
Για τα μανόμετρα δεν χρειάζεται κανείς να φτάσει και στο e-bay 
Υπάρχουν και στην Ελλάδα με παραπλήσιες τιμές
Στην πράξη αυτό που μου χρειάζεται είναι η διαδικασία πλήρωσης

----------


## vasilimertzani

τα εχεις ολα και σου λειπουν οι γνωσεις?

----------


## _pike

To ποσο φρεον θελουν οι συσκευες σου το αναγραφουν στην ταμπελιτσα στην πλατη τους σε κιλα η γραμμαρια.Θα χρειαστεις μια αντλια κενου για να τραβηξεις τον αερα που εχουν μεσα τους οι σωληνες και επειτα ζυγαρια(ψηφιακη) και μπουκαλα με το αναλογο φρεον....
Προσεξε τωρα....
-Ανλια κενου 150 ευρο
-Αγορα μπουκαλας +φρεον απο 80-120 ευρο αναλογα τον τυπο
-κασα μανομετρων λαστιχα και μανομετρα 100ευρο
-ζυγαρια(ελπιζω να εχεις)
-Ψυκτικος πληρωση και service 25-35 eyro
Οποτε η τελικη αποφαση ειναι δικη σου....................Επισης να ξερεις οτι αυτα τα κυκλωματα εριναι κλειστου τυπου ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΝΕΤΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΦΡΕΟΝ οποτε σιγουρα θα εχεις καποια διαρροη που θα πρεπει να βρεις......


Α ξεχασα την διαδικασια που θες...
1.)Κανουμε κενο στο κυκλωμα -30inhg
2.)τσεκαρουμε εαν το κραταει για κανα 5λεπτο
3.)Προσθετουμε τα κιλα που αναγραφονται στο ταμπελακι...

Αυτα....

----------


## nikosp

> τα εχεις ολα και σου λειπουν οι γνωσεις?


Μου λείπουν οι γνώσεις στο συγκεκριμένο αντικείμανο
Οσο από εργαλεία και εμπειρία σε επισκευές και κατασκευές έχω πάρα πολύ σε πολλούς τομείς αλλά όχι στα ψυκτικά

----------


## nikosp

> To ποσο φρεον θελουν οι συσκευες σου το αναγραφουν στην ταμπελιτσα στην πλατη τους σε κιλα η γραμμαρια.Θα χρειαστεις μια αντλια κενου για να τραβηξεις τον αερα που εχουν μεσα τους οι σωληνες και επειτα ζυγαρια(ψηφιακη) και μπουκαλα με το αναλογο φρεον....
> Προσεξε τωρα....
> -Ανλια κενου 150 ευρο
> -Αγορα μπουκαλας +φρεον απο 80-120 ευρο αναλογα τον τυπο
> -κασα μανομετρων λαστιχα και μανομετρα 100ευρο
> -ζυγαρια(ελπιζω να εχεις)
> -Ψυκτικος πληρωση και service 25-35 eyro
> Οποτε η τελικη αποφαση ειναι δικη σου....................Επισης να ξερεις οτι αυτα τα κυκλωματα εριναι κλειστου τυπου ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ ΧΑΝΕΤΕ ΟΥΤΕ ΚΑΤΑΝΑΛΩΝΕΤΑΙ ΠΟΤΕ ΤΟ ΦΡΕΟΝ οποτε σιγουρα θα εχεις καποια διαρροη που θα πρεπει να βρεις......
> 
> ...


Ευχαριστώ για τήν αναλυτική απάντηση
Λοιπόν στα aircondition το αέριο πρέπει να έχει χαθεί γιατί μετά από περίπου τρία χρόνια από την εγκατάσταση η απόδωση τους μειώθηκα και μετα σχεδόν δέν αποδίδουν καθόλου
Το ψυγείο είναι ένα δίπορτο με δύο μοτέρ 
Ένα για την ψύξη και ένα για την κατάψυξη
Αυτό της ψύξης είναι ΟΚ της κατάψυξης όμως μετά από κάποιο διάστημα που το είχα κλειστό δεν αποδίδει τόσο όσο πρήν(έφτανε μέχρι -24 βαθμούς)

----------


## tasos51

παντως εγω προτιθεμε να φτιαξω εναν καλο οδηγο απλα λογο υποχρεωσεων θελω την υπομονη σας

----------


## _pike

> μετά από περίπου τρία χρόνια από την εγκατάσταση η απόδωση τους μειώθηκα και μετα σχεδόν δέν αποδίδουν καθόλου
> 
> Αυτό της ψύξης είναι ΟΚ της κατάψυξης όμως μετά από κάποιο διάστημα που το είχα κλειστό δεν αποδίδει τόσο όσο πρήν(έφτανε μέχρι -24 βαθμούς)


Πολυ πιθανο αλλα ....Συντηρηση του εχεις κανει ποτε?Εχω παει σε σπιτι και η τουρμπινα(φτερωτη)και το στοιχειο ηταν τοσο πηγμενα που μετα βιας φυσουσε αερα οποτε καταλαβαινεις....

οσον αφορα το ψυγειο τσεκαρε εαν εχει κρεμασει η πορτα, τα λαστιχα οπως και τον θερμοστατη με ενα αλλο θερμομετρο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Καλημέρα . Νίκο 
Το οικιακό ψυγείο σου (στην κατάψυξη ) που έχεις -24 βαθμούς δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα . αφού σαν κατώτερο όριο είναι οι -18 βαθμοί κατάλληλοι για συντήρηση τροφίμων στην κατάψυξη . Σημασία έχει να μπορεί το ψυγείο σου να μπορεί να "κόβει" την λειτουργία του από τον θερμοστάτη σου και να "επανεκκινεί" όταν χρειάζεται. Τότε λέμε ότι το ψυγείο λειτουργεί καλά. 
Τώρα όσον αφορά τα αιρ κοντίσιον. Αν πάρουμε ως δεδομένο ότι ΔΕΝ θέλεις να ξοδευτείς για εργαλεία (όσο το δυνατόν) ... γίνεται . 
Πρέπει να μου πεις όμως Νίκο . με ποια "κριτήρια" συμπέρανες ότι λείπουν υγρά στα αιρ κοντίσιον σου? Έτσι απλά επειδή είδες ότι δεν κάνουν τίποτα? ή ελαφρώς? (γιατί όπως π.χ. με το οικιακό ψυγείο σου που νόμισες ότι -24 βαθμοί θεωρούνται ελλάτωμα?). Γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι χαμηλής απόδοσης ... π.χ. από σκεπασμένο από σκόνες στις κυψέλες του έξω στοιχείου. (στα αιρ κοντίσιον ) κ.τ.λ.

Τέλος πάντων ... έστω και θέλουμε πράγματι να συμπληρώσουμε υγρά σε αιρ κοντίσιον αλλά δεν θέλουμε να ξοδευτούμε. 
1) Πάρε ή δανείσου την πιο μικρή φιάλη (σε κιλά) με το σωστό φρέον που αναφέρει ο κατασκευαστής. μαζί με το ειδικό σωληνάκι . (όχι μανόμετρα είπαμε κοστίζουν ούτε και ζυγαριά) 

2) Δες στην ταμπέλα του έξω στοιχείου του αιρ κοντίσιον (ή καμιά φορά στο μέσα στοιχείο) αν αναφέρει τα Αμπέρ της "κανονικής λειτουργίας" όχι της "εκκίνησης" . Και αν δεν το αναφέρει ... δες ένα άλλο ολόιδιο αιρ κοντίσιον που είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και άστο να δουλέψει αρκετά λεπτά . και μέτρα με αμπεροτσιμπίδα "δαγκάνα" τα αμπέρ και σημείωσε τα. π.χ 6.20 αμπέρ (στο καλό και ίδιο αιρ κοντίσιον) . Τα αμπέρ που μετράμε εδώ είναι τα αμπέρ του κομπρεσέρ (της μηχανής του εξωτερικού στοιχείου) και όχι το συνολικό της (κεντρικής μπρίζας).

3) Έστω (υποθέτουμε) ότι π.χ σου αναφέρει ένταση "κανονικής λειτουργίας" 5.80 Α . Στο "προβληματικό " αιρ κοντίσιον . Τότε συμπλήρωσε σταδιακά με υγρά (σε μικρές δόσεις) δευτερολέπτων (και έχοντας την φιάλη ξάπλα ή οριζόντια). ανοίγοντάς και κλείνοντας από την βάνα της φιάλης του φρέον . 
Σημείωση ... πριν συνδέσεις το ειδικό σωληνάκι από την φιάλη στην βαλβίδα πλήρωσης του έξω στοιχείου κάνε στο σωληνάκι μια μικρή εξαέρωση από το ίδιο το υγρό που περιέχει η φιάλη (2 δευτερόλεπτα) . για να μην υπάρχει αέρας μέσα στο σωληνάκι. και αμέσως βίδωσε το καλά  στην βαλβίδα πλήρωσης . και εννοείται θα ανοίξεις και το βανάκι της βαλβίδας πλήρωσης προς τα έξω με κλειδί άλιεν (για να είναι "ανοικτό" και να μπορέσουν να εισαχθούν τα υγρά (ανοίγοντας αυτήν την φορά από την βάνα της φιάλης). Πάντοτε μικρές δόσεις ( π.χ. 4-5 δευτερόλεπτα). 

4) Παρακολουθείς το αμπερόμετρο από 5,80 που ήταν , να ανεβαίνει π.χ. 6 αμπέρ. Και μέχρι να το φτάσεις στα Αμπέρ του κατασκευαστή που είναι στα 6.20. Πάντα να αφήνεις αρκετό χρόνο παρακολούθησης 1-2 λεπτά πριν συμπεράνεις αν θέλει κι άλλα υγρά ή όχι. 

αφού τελειώσεις . κλείσε την βάνα πλήρωσης (άλιεν) του στοιχείου , και αποσύνδεσε όλα τα υπόλοιπα.

Αν δεν έχεις ούτε αμπεροτσιμπίδα .... άλλος τρόπος που κάνουν μερικοί είναι να απομονώνουν τον ανεμιστήρα του μέσα στοιχείου (βγάζοντας της επαφές του) και του (αισθητήρα θερμοκρασίας που υπάρχει και ακουμπά στα στοιχεία) και έχοντας το σε κανονική λειτουργία , συμπληρώνουν σταδιακά παρατηρώντας αν παγώνουν τα σωληνάκια (χαλκοσωλήνες) του μέσα στοιχείου μέχρι το τέλος της διαδρομής του στοιχείου. ή καλύτερα πιο πριν περίπου 20 - 30 εκατοστά πριν το τέλος , να έχει δηλαδή την εμφάνιση λειωμένου πάγου - νερού. 

Όλα τα παραπάνω για ..... πρόχειρα και οικονομικά.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (18-02-16)

----------


## aris285

Δεν κολαμε με καλαι αλλα με χαλκοκοληση.
θα χρειαστεις μανομετρα με λαστιχα, τις καταληλες μπουκαλες με φρεον, αντλια κενου (ακριβουτσικη) και ενα σφουγκαρακι με σαπουναδα για να βρισκεις τοις διαροες.

----------


## aris285

> Καλημέρα . Νίκο 
> Το οικιακό ψυγείο σου (στην κατάψυξη ) που έχεις -24 βαθμούς δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα . αφού σαν κατώτερο όριο είναι οι -18 βαθμοί κατάλληλοι για συντήρηση τροφίμων στην κατάψυξη . Σημασία έχει να μπορεί το ψυγείο σου να μπορεί να "κόβει" την λειτουργία του από τον θερμοστάτη σου και να "επανεκκινεί" όταν χρειάζεται. Τότε λέμε ότι το ψυγείο λειτουργεί καλά. 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά τα αιρ κοντίσιον. Αν πάρουμε ως δεδομένο ότι ΔΕΝ θέλεις να ξοδευτείς για εργαλεία (όσο το δυνατόν) ... γίνεται . 
> Πρέπει να μου πεις όμως Νίκο . με ποια "κριτήρια" συμπέρανες ότι λείπουν υγρά στα αιρ κοντίσιον σου? Έτσι απλά επειδή είδες ότι δεν κάνουν τίποτα? ή ελαφρώς? (γιατί όπως π.χ. με το οικιακό ψυγείο σου που νόμισες ότι -24 βαθμοί θεωρούνται ελλάτωμα?). Γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι χαμηλής απόδοσης ... π.χ. από σκεπασμένο από σκόνες στις κυψέλες του έξω στοιχείου. (στα αιρ κοντίσιον ) κ.τ.λ.


εως εδω τα λες καλα απο εκει και κατω ειναι ολλα λαθος.

----------

Nemmesis (08-02-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Είσαι σίγουρος Άρη ότι όλα είναι λάθος? Γιατί έχω δουλέψει 15 χρόνια πάνω σε αυτά (με εξαίρεση τα αιρ κοντίσον που τα απόφευγα λόγω φόρτου). Πάντως μην το πεις αυτό σε πρώην πελάτες μου που έχουν να μου λένε μόνο καλά λόγια . Και έχω χορτάσει "ψωμί" από αυτά. Και έχω να σου συστήσω πελάτες μου που διατηρούν ακόμη οικιακά ψυγεία "αντίκες" 40 ετίας . που πέρασαν "χέρι από εμένα" . λοιπόν? ήμουν κωλόφαρδος? ή μήπως θέλεις και κανένα στοιχηματάκι ενόποιων των μελών του φόρουμ ? ή δεν κατάλαβες ότι υπάρχουν και σαΐνια μαστόροι που "μπορούν " και εναλλακτικά χωρίς πολλά πολλά εργαλεία!

----------


## soulhealer

> Καλημέρα . Νίκο 
> Το οικιακό ψυγείο σου (στην κατάψυξη ) που έχεις -24 βαθμούς δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα . αφού σαν κατώτερο όριο είναι οι -18 βαθμοί κατάλληλοι για συντήρηση τροφίμων στην κατάψυξη . Σημασία έχει να μπορεί το ψυγείο σου να μπορεί να "κόβει" την λειτουργία του από τον θερμοστάτη σου και να "επανεκκινεί" όταν χρειάζεται. Τότε λέμε ότι το ψυγείο λειτουργεί καλά. 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά τα αιρ κοντίσιον. Αν πάρουμε ως δεδομένο ότι ΔΕΝ θέλεις να ξοδευτείς για εργαλεία (όσο το δυνατόν) ... γίνεται . 
> Πρέπει να μου πεις όμως Νίκο . με ποια "κριτήρια" συμπέρανες ότι λείπουν υγρά στα αιρ κοντίσιον σου? Έτσι απλά επειδή είδες ότι δεν κάνουν τίποτα? ή ελαφρώς? (γιατί όπως π.χ. με το οικιακό ψυγείο σου που νόμισες ότι -24 βαθμοί θεωρούνται ελλάτωμα?). Γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι χαμηλής απόδοσης ... π.χ. από σκεπασμένο από σκόνες στις κυψέλες του έξω στοιχείου. (στα αιρ κοντίσιον ) κ.τ.λ.
> 
> Τέλος πάντων ... έστω και θέλουμε πράγματι να συμπληρώσουμε υγρά σε αιρ κοντίσιον αλλά δεν θέλουμε να ξοδευτούμε. 
> 1) Πάρε ή δανείσου την πιο μικρή φιάλη (σε κιλά) με το σωστό φρέον που αναφέρει ο κατασκευαστής. μαζί με το ειδικό σωληνάκι . (όχι μανόμετρα είπαμε κοστίζουν ούτε και ζυγαριά) 
> 
> 2) Δες στην ταμπέλα του έξω στοιχείου του αιρ κοντίσιον (ή καμιά φορά στο μέσα στοιχείο) αν αναφέρει τα Αμπέρ της "κανονικής λειτουργίας" όχι της "εκκίνησης" . Και αν δεν το αναφέρει ... δες ένα άλλο ολόιδιο αιρ κοντίσιον που είναι σε καλή κατάσταση και άστο να δουλέψει αρκετά λεπτά . και μέτρα με αμπεροτσιμπίδα "δαγκάνα" τα αμπέρ και σημείωσε τα. π.χ 6.20 αμπέρ (στο καλό και ίδιο αιρ κοντίσιον) . Τα αμπέρ που μετράμε εδώ είναι τα αμπέρ του κομπρεσέρ (της μηχανής του εξωτερικού στοιχείου) και όχι το συνολικό της (κεντρικής μπρίζας).
> ...


την πλήρωση αν χρειαστείς να κάνεις, θα την κάνεις σε ψύξη.. Τώρα για το φρέον ρε παιδιά αν βρει μια κενή μπουκάλα και πάει και βάλει 1 κιλό??? τι πειράζει?? αρκεί να είναι ίδια τα υγρά μην κάνουμε κοκτέηλ..!!!

----------


## JOUN

Xωρις να εχω καμμια σχεση με το αντικειμενο καταλαβαινω οτι ο φιλος Κυριακιδης εχει εμπειρια στο θεμα κατι το οποιο φαινεται απο το οτι μπορει να αντιμετωπισει μια κατασταση χωρις τα απολυτως εξειδικευμενα εργαλεια.

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Καλημέρα

Εάν  είναι  INVERTER  το  AC  η  αμπεροτσιμπίδα  δεν  ενδείκνυται  έως  απαγορεύεται.

Το  βανάκι  είναι  πάντα  ανοικτό  γιατί  το AC  δεν  δουλεύει  αλλιώς.

Αν  κλείσει  η  βάνα  με  το  αλλεν  δεν  θα  κάνει  τίποτα  άλλο  από  συγκέντρωση  του  υγρού.

Περί  αφαίρεσης  ανεμιστήρα  κλπ  δεν  το  συζητώ  καν.

Πολλά  λάθη  βλέπω  τελικά  και  εγώ

----------


## aris285

> Είσαι σίγουρος Άρη ότι όλα είναι λάθος? Γιατί έχω δουλέψει 15 χρόνια πάνω σε αυτά (με εξαίρεση τα αιρ κοντίσον που τα απόφευγα λόγω φόρτου). Πάντως μην το πεις αυτό σε πρώην πελάτες μου που έχουν να μου λένε μόνο καλά λόγια . Και έχω χορτάσει "ψωμί" από αυτά. Και έχω να σου συστήσω πελάτες μου που διατηρούν ακόμη οικιακά ψυγεία "αντίκες" 40 ετίας . που πέρασαν "χέρι από εμένα" . λοιπόν? ήμουν κωλόφαρδος? ή μήπως θέλεις και κανένα στοιχηματάκι ενόποιων των μελών του φόρουμ ? ή δεν κατάλαβες ότι υπάρχουν και σαΐνια μαστόροι που "μπορούν " και εναλλακτικά χωρίς πολλά πολλά εργαλεία!




Φυσικα και υπαρχου και σαινια αλλα οσο και σαινι να εισαι χωρις τα εργαλια και τα οργανα δεν εισαι ποτε σιγουρος τι εχεις κανει απλα το φτιαχνεις στο περιπου.
Με μετριση των Αμπερ ποτε δεν συμπληρονουμε φρεον δεν εχει καμια σχεση τα Αμπερ που αναγραφει η ταμπελα με την ποσοτητα του φρεον που εχει μεσα το μηχανημα.
Ο πιο μπακαλικος τροπος ειναι να βαλεις ενα θερμομετρο στην εξοδο του αερα και να συμπληρωνεις φρεον μεχρι να σταθεροποιηθει η θερμοκρασια στο χαμηλοτερο σημειο.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Απάντηση στον Άρη . δεν εισαι ποτε σιγουρος τι εχεις κανει απλα το φτιαχνεις στο περιπου.
θέλεις αμέτρητες αποδείξεις?... με "καινούρια ψυγεία εργοστασιακά?" που έχω συναντήσει από πελάτες μου . και είχαν πρόβλημα με μιαν "μπάλα πάγου " εκτός μονώσεως και ψυγείου?. Όπου εγώ τα "μάζεψα" αυτά και τα "επανέφερα" στην εξάλειψη του φαινομένου της "μπάλας πάγου" έξω από το ψυγείο? Και ακόμη περπατάνε και σήμερα μετά από πολλά χρόνια? (σημειωτέων ότι δεν ήταν από χαλασμένο υποτίθεται θερμοστάτη όπου αυτός θα δούλευε συνέχεια?). Και αν ακόμη δούλευε συνέχεια ΔΕΝ νοείται και σε αυτήν την περίπτωση "εργοστασιακό και τελειοποιημένο ψυγείο" να έχουμε μπάλες στο φινάλε! Να μαι καλά εγώ που τα "σφάζω όλα και τα μαχαιρώνω " ... όλα με το μάτι και στο περίπου.! Τι να κάνουμε κωλόφαρδοι και μπακαλίστικοι είμαστε... 

Προς Τάσο . Εννοείται ότι στο ινβέρτερ δεν γίνεται (εύκολα αυτό) γιατί τα αμπέρ του μεταβάλλονται από στιγμή σε στιγμή και δεν μπορείς να το προσδιορίσεις ... όμως δεν αναφέρθηκε ο ενδιαφερόμενος σε ινβέρτερ. Ας αναφερθεί ... και βλέπουμε τι μπορεί να γίνει με τον "οικονομικότερο" τρόπο σε εργαλεία. όσο για την βάνα πλήρωσης των υγρών αν και πως και πότε θα είναι ανοικτή ή κλειστή , δεν ήταν δυνατόν σε ένα απλό κείμενο να του τα εξηγήσουμε όλα επακριβώς. 
Όσο για το ότι "βλέπεις" πολλά λάθη , νομίζω είναι που ΔΕΝ έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι με την "οικονομική πολιτική εννοείται του ενδιαφερόμενου" αλλά και εναλλακτικά . Γιατί αν ήταν να αγοράσει όλα τα απαραίτητα μηχανήματα ... θα αγόραζε για πιο εύκολα άλλα 3 αιρ κοντίσιον και εννοείται δεν θέλει μάστορα. λοιπόν ακούω τις δικές σας "οικονομικές απόψεις" προς τον ενδιαφερόμενο.

----------


## aris285

Που κολαει η μπαλα παγου στο ψυγειο με αυτα που σου λεω εγω. αμα εσυ συμπληρωνεις φρεον σε οπιοδηποτε ψυκτικο κυκλωμα μετρωντας τα αμπερ και αποσυνδεωντας ανεμηστηρες συγνωμη αλλα δεν εισαι ψυκτικος.

----------

Nemmesis (08-02-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άρη .Δέχομαι την "ανακάλυψη" σου ότι δεν είμαι ψυκτικός.... αλλά εσύ που παραδέχομαι ότι πρέπει να είσαι "διαβασμένος" ... για πες μου τι θα γίνει σε ένα π.χ. οικιακό ψυγείο ... αν .
1) Έχουμε βάλει λιγότερα υγρά (φρέον) σε σχέση με τα κανονικά?
2) Τι θα γίνει αν βάλουμε περισσότερα?

Εμ είπαμε εσύ ξέρεις καλύτερα. Έτσι και για να κατανοήσω και εγώ το "ασήμαντο" στο που κολλάει η "μπάλα πάγου" .

----------


## aris285

Αφου θες να μου κανεις εξεταση θα σου πω.

1)Αν εχει λιγοτερο φρεον θα ανέβει η υπερθερμανση με αποτελεσμα μειωσης της αποδοσης και κακης ψυξης του συμπιεστη.
2)Αν εχει περισοτερο τωτε θα ανεβουν οι πιεσεις με αποτελεσμα υψηλοτερο σημειο βρασμου στην χαμηλη (που σημενει παλι χαμηλοτερη αποδοση) και επιστροφες υγρων στον συμπιεστη με καταστροφικα αποτεσματα.

ολλα τα παραπανω για οικιακο ψυγειο που λειτουργει με τριχειδη σωληνα.

----------


## konman

Παιδια να κανω μια παρεμβαση, 
Πριν δωσετε οδηγιες για ψυγεια και κλυματιστηκα να ρωτατε
τι φρεον εχει η συσκευη,δεν αξιζει να βοηθησετε και να υπαρξει 
καποιο προβλημα με την σωματικη του ακεραιοτητα.
Φανταστητε καποιος που δεν εχει ιδεα να ξεκολλησει σωληνα
σε ψυγειο με R600 χωρις να εχει βγαλει το παλιο φρεον 
απο μεσα.

----------

Nemmesis (08-02-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

[QUOTE=aris285;490770]Αφου θες να μου κανεις εξεταση θα σου πω.

1)Αν εχει λιγοτερο φρεον θα ανέβει η υπερθερμανση με αποτελεσμα μειωσης της αποδοσης και κακης ψυξης του συμπιεστη.
2)Αν εχει περισοτερο τωτε θα ανεβουν οι πιεσεις με αποτελεσμα υψηλοτερο σημειο βρασμου στην χαμηλη (που σημενει παλι χαμηλοτερη αποδοση) και επιστροφες υγρων στον συμπιεστη με καταστροφικα αποτεσματα.

Δεν θα πω άσχημες κουβέντες , αλλά μόνο που χρησιμοποιείς τέτοιες "τεχνικές ορολογίες" του τύπου (υπερθέρμανση) στην απάντηση 1) . τα λέει όλα και είναι όλα τα .... λεφτά !!!
Στην 2) απάντηση ήσουν λίγο "βελτιωμένος" αν και εκτός του ότι θα "ανέβουν οι πιέσεις" είναι γενική ορολογία. καθώς και "σημείο βρασμού " επίσης. 

Θα προτιμούσα πιο σωστές ορολογίες , όπως στις λέξεις "Εξάτμιση του ψυκτικού υγρού" ... και άρα απαγωγή της θερμοκρασίας του περιβάλλοντος χώρου . και η συμπύκνωση του ψυκτικού υγρού .. και άρα αποβολή της περιττής θερμοκρασίας από τον συμπυκνωτή . Και πάνω σε αυτές τις ορολογίες να μου πεις και τις γνώμες σου.

Στην 1) ερώτηση (αν έχουμε λιγότερα υγρά ) . έχουμε μικρότερη πίεση ψυκτικού υγρού (μέσα στην κατάψυξη) . με μικρότερη εξάτμιση (ή αλλιώς σύνθλιψη) του ψυκτικού υγρού.. και άρα λιγότερη απαγωγή της θερμοκρασίας του περιβάλλοντος χώρου. Το "υπερθέρμανση" είναι άστοχο φίλε μου Άρη . Καθώς και το "κακής ψύξης του συμπιεστή". Άραγε γνωρίζεις την έννοια της λέξης συμπιεστής? και από πότε ο "συμπιεστής" χρειάζεται "καλή" ή "κακή " ψύξη?

Στην 2) ερώτηση (αν έχουμε περισσότερα υγρά) έχουμε μεγαλύτερη πίεση ... ναι αλλά δεν προσδιορίζεις και τις λεπτομέρειες ... όπου λες ότι έχουμε υψηλότερο "σημείο βρασμού" στην "χαμηλή"?

Ενώ πιο σωστά (αν έχουμε περισσότερα υγρά) . έχουμε περισσότερη πίεση ψυκτικού υγρού στην κατάψυξη με λιγότερη εξάτμιση του ψυκτικού (λιγότερη εξάτμιση λόγω και κορεσμένης πίεσης του ψυκτικού) . και άρα λιγότερη απαγωγή θερμοκρασίας από τον περιβάλλοντα χώρο (περιβάλλοντα χώρο = εσωτερικός θάλαμος ψυγείου). Αλλά και συνάμα έχουμε και μεγάλη πίεση στον συμπυκνωτή (όπου συμπυκνωτής = γίνεται ή συμπύκνωση του ψυκτικού υγρού από αέρια κατάσταση σε υγρή όπου και γίνεται η αποβολή της θερμοκρασίας στον εξωτερικό περιβάλλοντα χώρο). Όπου ούτε και ο συμπυκνωτής μπορεί να κάνει την συμπύκνωση του ψυκτικού υγρού (από την αέρια κατάσταση σε υγρή) και εδώ πάλι λόγω της κορεσμένης πίεσης. 

Αλλά μέχρι εδώ .... για να σου πω και άλλα "διδακτικά" Άρη μου . Θα πρέπει να μου πληρώνεις και δίδακτρα.

----------


## aris285

Μιχαλη προφανως πρωτη φορα ακουσες τον ορο "υπερθερμανση" και πρωτη φορα θα ακους λυπών και την "υποψυξη"
και ειμαι 100% σιγουρος οτι δεν ξερεις καν τι ειναι το "διαγραμα Mollier"

και από πότε ο "συμπιεστής" χρειάζεται "καλή" ή "κακή " ψύξη? Τι ειναι αυτα που γραφεις. προσεχε γιατι διαβαζουν κιαλοι εδω μεσα.

Οσο για τα μαθηματα ευχαριστω δεν θα παρω αλλα. Θα στηλω αυτα που εγραψες στο υπουργειο παιδειας για να τα συμπεριλαβουν στα βιβλια των τεχνικων σχολων.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Άρη , συμφωνώ στείλε στο υπουργείο παιδείας όσες πληροφορίες μπορείς και να είσαι σίγουρος ότι στο τέλος θα καταλήξουν να κάνουν εμένα "καταλληλότερο" υπουργό παιδείας. Για πιο πρακτική εκπαίδευση πέραν της θεωρίας. 

Επίσης σε ενημερώνω ότι αν βάλεις όλους τους εκπαιδευτικούς και διδάσκοντες στο μάθημα "τεχνικά εργαστήρια" που από αυτούς ελάχιστοι ξέρουν να αντιμετωπίσουν προβλήματα και στην πράξη , τότε καταλαβαίνω τι έχει να γίνει.!!

Επίσης στείλε στο υπουργείο και την δική σου λέξη (λοιπόν), που γράφεις παραπάνω ως (λυπών) ... και βλέπουμε. 

Επίσης πες στο υπουργείο σου . Να με δοκιμάσουν και στην πράξη ως προς τα αποτελέσματα . και αν αποδώσω περισσότερο από τους "θεωρητικούς " και στην πράξη . Να υποχρεωθούν να μου βρουν μια θέση ανάμεσα στους εκπαιδευτικούς ... για το καλό της Ελλάδας και της "έμπρακτης" γνώσης.

----------


## aris285

Για ελα εδω που δουλευω να μου αλαξεις λαδια και φιλτρα σε αυτα τα κομπρεσερ αμμωνιας (με το αζημίωτο βεβαια) να δουμε τι μαστορας εισαι.   

image.jpgscrew-refrigeration-compressor-for-industrial-refrigeration-41093.jpg

Edit : οι φωτογραφιες ειναι παραδηγματικες απο το google δεν εχω φωτογραφικη μαζι μου να σου βγαλω πραγματικες.

οσο για την ορθογραφια μου  θα ζητησω συγνωμη απο ολους οσους διαβαζουν.
ετυχε στο σχολειο οταν πηγενα να δινω περισοτερη βαση στα μαθηματα ιδικοτητας παρα στην γενικη παιδια.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Βρε άσε τα "βιομηχανικού τύπου" ... που εγώ επεκτάθηκα στην οικιακή χρήση . και σε πολλά άλλα (εκτός πτυχίου) Πλυντήρια , κουζίνες , λέβητες , ανεμογεννήτριες , φωτοβολταικά , και (ελαφρώς) ηλεκτρονικά και ηλεκτρολογικά , και όλα τα παραπάνω Αυτοδίδακτα. Όταν θελήσω τα περί αμμωνίας είτε "οικιακά " είτε "βιομηχανικά" θα σου βρω μέχρι και πως θα φτιάξεις την αμμωνία μόνος σου. Αν και προτιμώ την οικολογική ψύξη χωρίς υγρά. 

Προς το παρών δώσε μια λύση στον ενδιαφερόμενο (όπως την έδωσα εγώ σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα.)
Με βάση (εννοείται για να μπήκε στο φόρουμ) ότι αναζητά.
1) Λύση χωρίς εννοείται μάστορα
2) Να είναι προς το οικονομικότερο
3) Και να μην επενδύσει σε εργαλεία (μιας χρήσεως).

Λοιπόν ακούω ... ή μήπως δεν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι?

Γιατί εγώ και το εφάρμοσα και άριστη επιτυχία είχε. (σε οικιακό ψυγείο) (για τον υπολογισμό της ποσότητας του υγρού που θα έβαζα σε ψυγείο κατόπιν αλλαγής του μοτέρ του) . Και αυτό όταν μου είχε χαλάσει το μανόμετρο και αναγκάστηκα να το κάνω πιεζόμενος από τον πελάτη με "λιτά μέσα". Και για να δω πως θα κάνω κενό επίσης αναγκάστηκα να βάλω την έξοδο του κομπρεσέρ του κενού σε λάδι για να βλέπω τις φυσαλίδες για σιγουριά για το "πλήρες του κενού".

----------


## stratos111

Θα σου πώ και 'γώ τον δικό μου μπακαλίστικο τρόπο. (πολύ θα με κράξουνε αλλά δεν πειράζει) :Lol: 
Αγόρασα από τοπικό κατάστημα ψυκτικών μονό μανόμετρο με 25 ευρό περίπου κομπλέ με τα λάστιχα του.
Εδώ από ebay διπλό  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Refrigeration...item3f11ba23fb
2κιλη φιάλη φρέο που επιστρέφετε όταν αδειάσει και την επόμενη φορά πληρώνεις μόνο το φρέο. Το κιλό που είναι η φιάλη μίας χρήσης έκανε 18 ευρό και τα δύο κιλά 22 ευρό μετά την πρώτη φορά. Αν θυμάμαι καλά 15  ευρό έκανε άδεια η 2κιλη φιάλη.Ρώτησα ψυκτικό πόσο πίεση έπρεπε να μου δείχνει  το μανόμετρο(αν θυμάμαι καλά θέλει 90 καλοκαίρι, όχι με πολλή  ζέστη.), έβαλα στην ψύξη το ερκοντίσιον και συμπλήρωσα φρέο. Μαζί με κάποιους αντάπτορες μου στοίχισε περίπου 70-80 ευρό. Ο μάστορας μου ζητούσε 100 για κάθε ερκοντίσιον. Να σημειώσω ότι έκανα μεταφορά σε 3 μηχανήματα και έχω γνώσεις υδραυλικού και έτσι με σήμφερε και μου έμειναν και τα εργαλεία. :Rolleyes:

----------


## sotiris_gou

Το φρέον δε χάνεται. 
Καλύτερα να ψάξεις για διαρροή πρώτα

----------

antonis_p (08-02-12)

----------


## stefanoszis

> Βρε άσε τα "βιομηχανικού τύπου" ... που εγώ επεκτάθηκα στην οικιακή χρήση . και σε πολλά άλλα (εκτός πτυχίου) Πλυντήρια , κουζίνες , λέβητες , ανεμογεννήτριες , φωτοβολταικά , και (ελαφρώς) ηλεκτρονικά και ηλεκτρολογικά , και όλα τα παραπάνω Αυτοδίδακτα. Όταν θελήσω τα περί αμμωνίας είτε "οικιακά " είτε "βιομηχανικά" θα σου βρω μέχρι και πως θα φτιάξεις την αμμωνία μόνος σου. Αν και προτιμώ την οικολογική ψύξη χωρίς υγρά. ποια ειναι η οικολογικη ψυξη χωρις υγρα?
> 
> Προς το παρών δώσε μια λύση στον ενδιαφερόμενο (όπως την έδωσα εγώ σε προηγούμενο μήνυμα.)
> Με βάση (εννοείται για να μπήκε στο φόρουμ) ότι αναζητά.
> 1) Λύση χωρίς εννοείται μάστορα
> 2) Να είναι προς το οικονομικότερο
> 3) Και να μην επενδύσει σε εργαλεία (μιας χρήσεως).
> 
> Λοιπόν ακούω ... ή μήπως δεν έχεις να προτείνεις κάτι?
> ...


καλό ειναι να δινουμε σωστες συμβουλες.

----------

Nemmesis (08-02-12)

----------


## stefanoszis

επισης θα ηθελα να εξηγησετε τι ειναι η "κορεσμενη πιεση" που αναφερετε σε προηγουμενο ποστ σας.

----------


## chrisrigas

το φρεον 134α δουλευει στις 4 λιμπρες και χρεισιμοποιοτε στα οικιακα ψυγεια και στο κλιματισμο αυτοκινητου,επισης στα οικιακα υπαρχει και το R600 οπου δουλευει υποπιεση στις -2 λιμπρες
στο κλιματισμο υπαρχει το 22 στις 60 λιμπρες 407 στις 60 λιμπρες και 410 στις 110 λιμπρες παντα στην ψυξη αυτο ειναι μια προχειρη αναφορα

----------


## spgrigoriou

Χαιρετω την παρεα,ως αδειουχος ψυκτικος θεωρω οτι ειναι λαθος για λογους ασφαλειας οσο και επαγγελματικους να δινονται συμβουλες σε τεχνικα θεματα για ανθρωπους που δεν εχουν την αναλογη εμπειρια.Δεν θελω να προσβαλω κανεναν απλα λεω την γνωμη μου.

----------


## antonis_p

> Εχω τρία aircondition και ένα ψυγείο που χρειάζονται πρόσθεση Φρέον
> Μήπως κάποιος μπορεί να μου εξηγήσει την διαδικασία φόρτωσης ?


Μάθε πρώτα τη διαδικασία εύρεσης της διαρροής. Τί νόημα έχει να γεμίζεις συνέχεια ένα κύκλωμα που χάνει;

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Γεια σου Σπύρο για αυτά που γράφεις στο #39 . Και εγώ πρώην ψυκτικός ήμουν και όχι μόνο. Σωστά εν μέρει στα όσα γράφεις ... αλλά αν δεις γύρω γύρω σε όλα τα θέματα (γενικά) μέσα σε αυτό το φόρουμ. Υπάρχει μια σωρεία απαιτήσεων από κάποιους μη ειδικευόμενους σε κάθε θέμα και ζητάνε συμβουλές δεν είναι κακό κάποιοι να θέλουν να βοηθήσουν έστω και με τις πιο παράλογες και ανορθόδοξες απαιτήσεις των ενδιαφερομένων.

Π..Χ στα θέματα ΗΗΟ εξηγούν κάποιοι πως θα παράξουν ηλεκτρόλυση και διάσπαση σε υδρογόνο και πως θα κάνουν το αμάξι τους να τρέχει με αυτό. εκεί άραγε δεν τίθεται θέμα ασφάλειας?

π.χ. Σε θέματα τροφοδοτικών και κυκλώματα υψηλών τάσεων που ζητάνε ενδιαφερόμενοι "πιτσιρικάδες" τίθεται θέμα ασφαλείας?

Αλλά σκέφτηκε κανείς ότι πολλά από αυτά τα "επίμονα άτομα" που ενδιαφέρονται για οτιδήποτε θέμα που τους ενδιαφέρει να φτιάξουν κάτι μόνοι τους ?. 
Αν υποθέσουμε ότι ΔΕΝ τους βοηθάμε (που έτσι κι αλλιώς αυτοί θα επιχειρήσουν και πάλι ΠΙΟ ΜΟΝΟΙ ΤΟΥΣ να κάνουν τους ειδικούς ΚΑΙ ΧΩΡΙΣ ΜΙΑ ΔΕΥΤΕΡΗ ΓΝΩΜΗ) . αναρωτήθηκε κανείς τι θα μπορούσαν να πάθουν αυτά τα άτομα ΑΠΟ ΜΟΝΑ ΤΟΥΣ? σε θέματα ασφαλείας είτε ως προς την υγεία τους είτε ως προς τις πιθανές ζημιές που θα προκαλέσουν? Αυτό γιατί το παραβλέπουμε?

Εαν Σπύρο είσαι ακάθεκτος στην γνώμη σου . Ότι ΔΕΝ πρέπει να δίνουμε συμβουλές ή να μιλάμε για τεχνικά θέματα απέναντι και σε ανθρώπους Μη έμπειρους .

ΤΟΤΕ ΔΕΝ ΥΠΑΡΧΕΙ ΛΟΓΟΣ ΤΗΣ ΥΠΑΡΞΗΣ ΤΟΥ ΕΝ ΛΟΓΩ ΣΑΙΤ ακόμα και αν προφασιστούμε ότι οι συμβουλές ΚΑΙ ΜΕΤΑΞΥ ΕΜΠΕΙΡΩΝ ΕΠΑΓΓΕΛΜΑΤΙΩΝ Ανταλλαγών απόψεων και συμβουλών είναι η πιο έγκυρη σταδιοδρομία είμαστε λάθος.

Γιατί π.χ. στο #36 του (Στέφανου) που αντικρούει τα λεγόμενα μου αν τα διαβάσεις και εσύ Σπύρο ως ειδικός (σε ότι με "διορθώνει" ο Στέφανος) θα δεις ότι ο Στέφανος ανήκει στην φρέσκια και "τυποποιημένη" διδασκαλία "ψευτοέμπειρων" ψυκτικών ΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Ο ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΡΘΟΤΕΡΟ δεν αμφιβάλλω ... αλλά άντε Σπύρο να του εξηγήσεις τώρα του Στέφανου ότι ο (νέος είναι ωραίος) αλλά .... (ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς!!) και ο καλός Καπετάνιος στην φουρτούνα φαίνεται. (όταν ο Στέφανος βρεθεί χωρίς αυτά τα μέσα) και αναγκαστεί χωρίς εργαλεία να κάνει την δουλειά ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ τότε να θυμηθείτε και να ρωτήσετε τον παλιό.!! Που αυτός ο "παλιός" μόνο ευχαριστημένους πελάτες έχει αφήσει πίσω του ... στις επισκευές και με πολλές ευχαριστίες για πολλά μα πολλά χρόνια.

Στον Αντώνη στο #40 . (Για διαδικασία εύρεσης διαρροής ) αν και δεν απευθύνει την ερώτηση σε εμένα. Και φαίνεται "διαβασμένος" θα τον ρωτήσω εγώ ένα ντοκουμέντο που μου έχει συμβεί 

1) Έστω ότι έχουμε κάνει κενό σε ένα ψυκτικό κύκλωμα και παρακολουθείς τα μανόμετρα για την "σταθερότητα του κενού" ακόμα και για μεγάλο διάστημα το βρίσκεις οκ.
2) έστω έχεις και το "σούπερ ηλεκτρονικό ανιχνευτή" και λυχνίες για διαρροές και εκεί το βρίσκεις πάλι οκ.
3) έστω και τον δικό μου "μπακαλίστικο" τρόπο με τις "φυσαλίδες " μετά από κομπρεσέρ ψυγείου με το σωληνάριο βυθισμένο στο λάδι. και αυτό το βρίσκουμε οκ
4) Ή όποιας άλλης δικής σας επινόησης για εύρεση διαρροής. 
ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗ (ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΡΣΑ) 

ΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ? μην ρωτάτε τον "παλιό" αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν σας αφορά!!!

----------


## antonis_p

> Στον Αντώνη στο #40 . (Για διαδικασία εύρεσης διαρροής ) αν και δεν απευθύνει την ερώτηση σε εμένα. Και φαίνεται "διαβασμένος" θα τον ρωτήσω εγώ ένα ντοκουμέντο που μου έχει συμβεί 
> 
> 1) Έστω ότι έχουμε κάνει κενό σε ένα ψυκτικό κύκλωμα και παρακολουθείς τα μανόμετρα για την "σταθερότητα του κενού" ακόμα και για μεγάλο διάστημα το βρίσκεις οκ.
> 2) έστω έχεις και το "σούπερ ηλεκτρονικό ανιχνευτή" και λυχνίες για διαρροές και εκεί το βρίσκεις πάλι οκ.
> 3) έστω και τον δικό μου "μπακαλίστικο" τρόπο με τις "φυσαλίδες " μετά από κομπρεσέρ ψυγείου με το σωληνάριο βυθισμένο στο λάδι. και αυτό το βρίσκουμε οκ
> 4) Ή όποιας άλλης δικής σας επινόησης για εύρεση διαρροής. 
> ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗ (ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΡΣΑ) 
> 
> ΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ? μην ρωτάτε τον "παλιό" αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν σας αφορά!!!


Τί φταίει ή τί κάνεις; Φταίει ο Ερμής που είναι ανάδρομος και ίσως και ο Άρης που είναι στην Παρθένο.  :Smile: 

Τί κάνεις; Την κάνεις .... Αν έχεις κάνει όλα τα παραπάνω και δεν έχεις βρει τη διαρροή και δεν υπάρχουν πλέον προσβάσιμα δίκτυα, *δε σπαταλάς περαιτέρω το χρόνο σου.* Στη ζωή πρέπει να ξέρεις πότε να αποσύρεσαι.

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Και όμως Αντώνη μου , είσαι ένας "τυποποιημένος" σε ψυκτικές γνώσεις ! Όταν θα σου τύχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ θα σε βοηθήσουν τα παραπάνω εργαλεία . Να με ειδοποιήσεις μαζί με τον "διδάκτορα" σου να έρθω επί τόπου να σας κάνω μια "Μαγική ανίχνευση και εντοπισμό διαρροής" που όλα τα παραπάνω "εργαλεία" ΔΕΝ την βρήκανε.

Έως τότε ασχολήσου με τα ζώδια ... ίσως αυτά σε βοηθήσουν για προσωρινά.

----------


## antonis_p

> Και όμως Αντώνη μου , είσαι ένας "τυποποιημένος" σε ψυκτικές γνώσεις ! Όταν θα σου τύχει τέτοιο πρόβλημα ΚΑΙ ΔΕΝ θα σε βοηθήσουν τα παραπάνω εργαλεία . Να με ειδοποιήσεις μαζί με τον "διδάκτορα" σου να έρθω επί τόπου να σας κάνω μια "Μαγική ανίχνευση και εντοπισμό διαρροής" που όλα τα παραπάνω "εργαλεία" ΔΕΝ την βρήκανε.
> 
> Έως τότε ασχολήσου με τα ζώδια ... ίσως αυτά σε βοηθήσουν για προσωρινά.


Κάνε upload την κάρτα σου, πάντα θα υπάρχουν δύσκολες διαρροές. Και σε μένα αν δεν φανείς χρήσιμος, θα φανείς σίγουρα σε άλλους. Ένας experienced και skilled technician πάντα θα είναι ψηλά στη ζήτηση.

----------


## stefanoszis

> ο Στέφανος ανήκει στην φρέσκια και "τυποποιημένη" διδασκαλία "ψευτοέμπειρων" ψυκτικών ΝΑΙ ΜΕΝ ΣΩΣΤΟΣ Ο ΣΤΕΦΑΝΟΣ ΠΡΟΣ ΤΟ ΟΡΘΟΤΕΡΟ δεν αμφιβάλλω ... αλλά άντε Σπύρο να του εξηγήσεις τώρα του Στέφανου ότι ο (νέος είναι ωραίος) αλλά .... (ο παλιός είναι αλλιώς!!) και ο καλός Καπετάνιος στην φουρτούνα φαίνεται. (όταν ο Στέφανος βρεθεί χωρίς αυτά τα μέσα) και αναγκαστεί χωρίς εργαλεία να κάνει την δουλειά ΠΟΥ ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΤΗΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ τότε να θυμηθείτε και να ρωτήσετε τον παλιό.!! Που αυτός ο "παλιός" μόνο ευχαριστημένους πελάτες έχει αφήσει πίσω του ... στις επισκευές και με πολλές ευχαριστίες για πολλά μα πολλά χρόνια.


μιχαλη 
ο στεφανος μεχρι το 2011 ηταν προεδρος του σωματειου ψυκτικων ν. καβαλας και υπογραφε για να δωσουν εξετασεις για την αποκτηση αδειας τεχνικου (κατι που εσυ προφανως δεν κατεχεις και αρα εκτελεις παρανομα το εππαγγελμα) ατομα απο τη πολη σου.
ο στεφανος εχει τη συντηρηση των ψυγειων και του κλιματισμου μεγαλων σουπερ μαρκετ με ψυκτικη ισχυ 120 hp σε καθε κυκλωμα (και πανω απο 130 kg freon)
ο στεφανος εχει πανω απο 20 χρονια εμπειρια στο εππαγγελμα
ο στεφανος δεν εχει παει σε βλαβη που να μην την εχει επισκευασει
ο στεφανος κανει και επισκευες λευκων οικιακων συσκευων
ο στεφανοσ δεν κανει τον εξυπνο ειδικα σε πραγματα που δεν ξερει οπως εσυ
ο στεφανοσ εχει βρει ολες τις διαρροες  διαρροες που του προεκυψαν ως τωρα
ο στεφανοσ βοηθαει πολλους συναδερφους του σε δυσκολες βλαβες
ο στεφανοσ ομως ουτε παλιος, ουτε ωραιος το παιζει και ΔΕΝ ΚΑΝΕΙ ΤΟ ΞΕΡΟΛΑ

αληθεια μιχαλη εσυ με τι ασχολεισε?
τον ορο κορεσμενη πιεση που αναφερεις σε προηγουμενο ποστ σου απο την μεγαλη σου εμπειρια τον εβγαλες?

----------

leosedf (08-02-12)

----------


## leosedf

Ηρεμία!  :Tongue2: 

Η γνώση είναι γνώση και τη μοιραζόμαστε όπως και να έχει, δεν είναι ανάγκη να σκοτώνεστε για τέτοια θέματα, συζητήσεις κάνουμε όποιος θέλει συμμετέχει. Εγώ προτείνω να βαράτε μυτιές στο φρέον για να σιγουρεύεστε ότι είναι ο κατάλληλος τύπος.

----------


## stefanoszis

> Ηρεμία! 
> 
> Η γνώση είναι γνώση και τη μοιραζόμαστε όπως και να έχει, δεν είναι ανάγκη να σκοτώνεστε για τέτοια θέματα, συζητήσεις κάνουμε όποιος θέλει συμμετέχει. Εγώ προτείνω να βαράτε μυτιές στο φρέον για να σιγουρεύεστε ότι είναι ο κατάλληλος τύπος.


απλα δε πρεπει να βγαζουμε βιαστηκα συμπερασματα για καποιον απο μερικες λεξεις του (που δεν ειναι και λαθος) που διαβασαμε σε ενα φορουμ.

----------


## Nemmesis

τυχαια ειδα το θεμα και ξεκινησα να διαβασω απαντησεις... διαβασα μεχρι αυτην εδω οπου να τονισω καποια πραγματα



> Καλημέρα . Νίκο 
> Το οικιακό ψυγείο σου (στην κατάψυξη ) που έχεις -24 βαθμούς δεν νομίζω να έχεις πρόβλημα . αφού σαν κατώτερο όριο είναι οι -18 βαθμοί κατάλληλοι για συντήρηση τροφίμων στην κατάψυξη . Σημασία έχει να μπορεί το ψυγείο σου να μπορεί να "κόβει" την λειτουργία του από τον θερμοστάτη σου και να "επανεκκινεί" όταν χρειάζεται. Τότε λέμε ότι το ψυγείο λειτουργεί καλά. 
> Τώρα όσον αφορά τα αιρ κοντίσιον. Αν πάρουμε ως δεδομένο ότι ΔΕΝ θέλεις να ξοδευτείς για εργαλεία (όσο το δυνατόν) ... γίνεται . 
> Πρέπει να μου πεις όμως Νίκο . με ποια "κριτήρια" συμπέρανες ότι λείπουν υγρά στα αιρ κοντίσιον σου? Έτσι απλά επειδή είδες ότι δεν κάνουν τίποτα? ή ελαφρώς? (γιατί όπως π.χ. με το οικιακό ψυγείο σου που νόμισες ότι -24 βαθμοί θεωρούνται ελλάτωμα?)*.λεει οτι παλια εφτανε τοσο.. οχι τωρα που δεν δουλευει σωστα* Γιατί υπάρχουν και άλλοι λόγοι χαμηλής απόδοσης ... π.χ. από σκεπασμένο από σκόνες στις κυψέλες του έξω στοιχείου. (στα αιρ κοντίσιον ) κ.τ.λ.
> 
> 
> Τέλος πάντων ... έστω και θέλουμε πράγματι να συμπληρώσουμε υγρά σε αιρ κοντίσιον αλλά δεν θέλουμε να ξοδευτούμε. 
> 1) Πάρε ή δανείσου την πιο μικρή φιάλη (σε κιλά) με το σωστό φρέον που αναφέρει ο κατασκευαστής. μαζί με το ειδικό σωληνάκι . (όχι μανόμετρα είπαμε κοστίζουν ούτε και ζυγαριά) 
> 
> ...


ακολουθει φανταζομαι συνεχεια διαβαζοντας και τα επομενα μνμτ

----------


## Nemmesis

> Και για να δω πως θα κάνω κενό επίσης αναγκάστηκα να βάλω την έξοδο του κομπρεσέρ του κενού σε λάδι για να βλέπω τις φυσαλίδες για σιγουριά για το "πλήρες του κενού".


δηλαδη ουτε αντλια κενου εχεις... μια χαρα μαστορας....εσυ ειμαι σιγουρος περνας και κλιματιστικα με 410 κανοντας εξαερωση... μαστοραααακλααα μουυυυ

----------


## Nemmesis

> Θα σου πώ και 'γώ τον δικό μου μπακαλίστικο τρόπο. (πολύ θα με κράξουνε αλλά δεν πειράζει)
> Αγόρασα από τοπικό κατάστημα ψυκτικών μονό μανόμετρο με 25 ευρό περίπου κομπλέ με τα λάστιχα του.
> Εδώ από ebay διπλό  http://www.ebay.de/itm/Refrigeration...item3f11ba23fb
> 2κιλη φιάλη φρέο που επιστρέφετε όταν αδειάσει και την επόμενη φορά πληρώνεις μόνο το φρέο. Το κιλό που είναι η φιάλη μίας χρήσης έκανε 18 ευρό και τα δύο κιλά 22 ευρό μετά την πρώτη φορά. Αν θυμάμαι καλά 15  ευρό έκανε άδεια η 2κιλη φιάλη.Ρώτησα ψυκτικό πόσο πίεση έπρεπε να μου δείχνει  το μανόμετρο(αν θυμάμαι καλά θέλει 90 καλοκαίρι, όχι με πολλή  ζέστη.), έβαλα στην ψύξη το ερκοντίσιον και συμπλήρωσα φρέο. Μαζί με κάποιους αντάπτορες μου στοίχισε περίπου 70-80 ευρό. Ο μάστορας μου ζητούσε 100 για κάθε ερκοντίσιον. Να σημειώσω ότι έκανα μεταφορά σε 3 μηχανήματα και έχω γνώσεις υδραυλικού και έτσι με σήμφερε και μου έμειναν και τα εργαλεία.


κινδυνευουν τα μηχανηματα σου... η πιεση που εχει μεσα ενα κλιματιστικο εξαρτατε απο πολλα πραγματα ακομα και απο τον τυπο του υγρου... αναλογα τον τυπο το 90 μπορει να ειναι λιγο μπορει να ειναι και πολυ!

----------


## Nemmesis

> 1) Έστω ότι έχουμε κάνει κενό σε ένα ψυκτικό κύκλωμα και παρακολουθείς τα μανόμετρα για την "σταθερότητα του κενού" ακόμα και για μεγάλο διάστημα το βρίσκεις οκ.
> 2) έστω έχεις και το "σούπερ ηλεκτρονικό ανιχνευτή" και λυχνίες για διαρροές και εκεί το βρίσκεις πάλι οκ.
> .......
> ΣΤΟ ΤΕΛΟΣ ΚΑΙ ΑΠΟΔΕΔΕΙΓΜΕΝΑ ΚΑΙ ΠΑΛΙ ΔΙΑΠΙΣΤΩΝΟΥΜΕ ΟΤΙ ΕΧΕΙ ΟΠΩΣΔΗΠΟΤΕ ΔΙΑΡΡΟΗ (ΧΩΡΙΣ ΝΑ ΠΡΟΚΕΙΤΑΙ ΓΙΑ ΦΑΡΣΑ) 
> 
> ΤΙ ΦΤΑΙΕΙ? μην ρωτάτε τον "παλιό" αφού έτσι κι αλλιώς δεν σας αφορά!!!


προφανως θα σημαινει οτι δεν ξερουμε να δουλευουμε τα εργαλεια μας... να φανταστω το μαγικο σου ειναι να φουλαρεις το ψυγειο με φρεον (οτι νανε οσο νανε) και να το πεταξεις σε καμια πισινα για να δεις που θα βγαζει μπουρμουλιθρες????

υγ. ελπιζω μονο το μαγικο σου να μην ειναι το σφουγκαρι με σαπουναδα...

----------


## _pike

Φιλε κυριακιδη την καλυτερη ατακα την ειπε ο φιλος Αντωνης. "Στην ζωη πρεπει πρεπει να ξερεις ποτε να αποσυρεσαι...."......
Ακου και εγω μπορω να μαθω να οδηγω και ας μην παω ποτε σε σχολη οδηγων.Ειναι ομως ο σωστος τροπος? Μας επεισες οτι εισαι ενας εμπειρος "τεχνικος" και οτι μπορεις να ανταπεξελθεις και χωρις συγχρονα εργαλεια και μπραβο σου....Μην ξεχνας ομως παλι οτι ΑΠΕΘΥΝΕΣΑΙ ΣΕ ΕΝΑΝ ΑΣΧΕΤΟ ΤΟΥ ΚΛΑΔΟΥ....Οποτε θα πρεπει να δινουμε σωστες συμβουλες.
Τελος πιστευω οτι το θεμα πρεπει να ληξει εδω γιατι εχει ξεφυγει του θεματος.

----------

antonis_p (08-02-12)

----------


## Κυριακίδης

Στην απάντηση # 51
προφανως θα σημαινει οτι δεν ξερουμε να δουλευουμε τα εργαλεια μας... να φανταστω το μαγικο σου ειναι να φουλαρεις το ψυγειο με φρεον (οτι νανε οσο νανε) και να το πεταξεις σε καμια πισινα για να δεις που θα βγαζει μπουρμουλιθρες????

Προφανώς έχω βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα μου ήδη του τι ασχετοσύνης "τυποποιημένες" ψευτοφουρνιές ψυκτικών βγαίνουν τελευταία!!!

ΠΡΟΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ 
1) Δεν "φουλάρω" το κύκλωμα με "παραπανίσια" υγρά
2) Δεν χρησιμοποιώ μπουρμπουλίθρες
3) Ή για να (μην σας κάνω την χάρη να σας το αποκαλύψω κιόλας) θα σας πω "αινιγματικά" και τους παρακάτω συμβιβασμούς και κανόνες.
4) Προς δική σας "διευκόλυνση" θα δεχτούμε στα χέρια μας ένα υπερσύγχρονο ανιχνευτικό για την δική σας και μόνο "διαπίστωση" (όπου αυτό από πριν μας έδειξε ΟΚ ) ότι δεν υπάρχει διαρροή.
5) Εγώ προσωπικά ....ΔΕΝ ΘΑ ΑΚΟΥΜΠΉΣΩ ΚΑΝ ΤΟ AIR CONDITION με ότι αυτό συνεπάγεται από εσάς!! (είτε από τοποθέτηση μανόμετρων κτλ) και ότι άλλο φανταστείτε!
Αλλά να μου "επιτρέψετε" να "αγγίξω" το τηλεχειριστήριο !....εμ τι να κάνουμε κάποιος πρέπει να το βάλει μπροστά!. (ή αλλιώς γίνεται και έτσι ... να μου το βάλει κάποιος από εσάς μπροστά για να λέμε κατόπιν ότι εγώ όντως δεν το "αγγιξα" 100%.

6) Τέλος (θα κάνω τα μαγικά μου) και θα σας φωνάξω να πάτε εσείς να κάνετε (δεύτερο έλεγχο για διαρροή) με το ανιχνευτικό ..... το ανιχνευτικό αυτήν την φορά θα σας πει Fail ... Fail ... 

Φυσικά και αποσύρομαι από τις παρούσες (προηγούμενες) παραγράφους (και μεθεπόμενες) ... (απαντώντας και στο #52) και οι τελευταίες μου λέξεις εδώ είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ... θα σας κάνω το χατίρι να σας αποκαλύψω εγώ ο ίδιος τον "Μαγικό τρόπο εντοπισμού διαρροής" . Ίσως κάποιος άλλος "παλιός" κατά καιρούς που θα "περάσει" και θα διαβάσει από εδώ. Να έχει την όρεξη να σας απαντήσει (σε εσάς τους κοκκορόμυαλους) για την λύση ... καλό ψάξιμο! Και καλή επανεξέταση! δεν σας αξίζει η απάντηση.

----------

ΣΚΛΗΚΟΣ (18-02-16)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Στην απάντηση # 51
> προφανως θα σημαινει οτι δεν ξερουμε να δουλευουμε τα εργαλεια μας... να φανταστω το μαγικο σου ειναι να φουλαρεις το ψυγειο με φρεον (οτι νανε οσο νανε) και να το πεταξεις σε καμια πισινα για να δεις που θα βγαζει μπουρμουλιθρες????
> 
> Προφανώς έχω βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα μου ήδη του τι ασχετοσύνης "τυποποιημένες" ψευτοφουρνιές ψυκτικών βγαίνουν τελευταία!!!
> 
> ΠΡΟΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ 
> 1) Δεν "φουλάρω" το κύκλωμα με "παραπανίσια" υγρά
> 2) Δεν χρησιμοποιώ μπουρμπουλίθρες
> 3) Ή για να (μην σας κάνω την χάρη να σας το αποκαλύψω κιόλας) θα σας πω "αινιγματικά" και τους παρακάτω συμβιβασμούς και κανόνες.
> ...



ουαου... να σου πω οτι το κλιματιστικο θα πρεπει να το βαλεις και στην θερμανση... επισης δεν ξερω αν με τον ορο ανιχνευτης φρεον σου ερχεται στο μυαλο εσενα εκεινη η αρχαια μεθοδος με την φωτια και το σωλινακι που αλλαζει χρωμα στην φωτια οταν καει φρεον... πλεον μιλαμε για ανιχνευτες που ανετα εχουν στις προδιαγραφες τους ανιχνευση διαροης ιση με 5gr/ετος...

υγ. αυτο το τρελο μυστικο εγω το εμαθα το πρωτο καλοκαιρι που επιασα δουλεια... αν και δεν χρειαστηκε τελικα... γιατι οταν με πηραν για την βλαβη εγω εντοπισα ελλειψη υγρων και αρχισα να ψαχνω... μετα απο κανα 10λεπτο που δεν εβρισκαμε τιποτα μας εσκασε το παραμυθι οτι τελικα πριν λιγες μερες του το περασε καποιος που ξερει (σαν και εσενα) και δεν εκανε κενο αλλα εξαερωση σε κλιματιστικο με r410a... χαχαχα...

αληθεια για πες μου ξερεις γιατι δεν πρεπει να κανουμε εξαερωση στο 410???

----------


## Nemmesis

> Τελος πιστευω οτι το θεμα πρεπει να ληξει εδω γιατι εχει ξεφυγει του θεματος.


γιατι εχει ξεφυγει και γιατι να ληξει??? ειπωθηκαν καποια λαθος πραγματα και καλο ειναι να το σωσουμε τωρα... οχι οποιος ασχετος παει και διαβασει μετα αυτο το θεμα να αποσυνδεει ανεμιστηρες για να βαλει υγρα σε ενα μηχανημα

----------


## Nemmesis

να σας πω και εγω πως θα βαλετε ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ υγρα στο μηχανημα σας μονο με μια φυαλη και ενα λαστιχο... 
βλεπουμε στο καρτελακι τι υγρα παιρνει το μηχανημα μας και ποσα κιλα... ετσι παμε στο μαγαζι και ζηταμε μια φιαλη στην οποια θα μας βαλουν ΑΚΡΙΒΩΣ την ποσοτητα με τα υγρα που θελουμε... γυριζουμε σπιτι και παμε στην εξωτερικη μοναδα... βλεπουμε 2 βανες.. μια λεπτη και μια χοντρη... στην χοντρη συνδεουμε το λαστιχο μας (μολις το κανουμε αυτο θα αρχισει να φευγει το φρεον, εχει ενα βαλβιδακι σαν αυτο στα λαστιχα των αυτοκινητων που πατιεται μολις βιδωθει το λαστιχο) οταν ειναι ετοιμο να τελειωσει το φρεον θα εχουμε κοντα μας την φυαλη ετσι ωστε να την βιδωσουμε μολις τελειωσει το φρεον και ετσι δεν θα εχει αερα μεσα το λαστιχο μας...
στη συνεχεια στην λεπτη βανα βιδωνουμε τελειως το αλλεν και βαζουμε το μηχανημα μας να δουλεψει... και ανοιγουμε σιγα σιγα την βανα της φυαλης ετσι ωστε να μην αφησουμε φρεον σε υγρη μορφη να μπει στο κλιματιστικο, σε 4-5λεπτα θα πρεπει να εχει τραβιξει ολα τα υγρα απο την φυαλη το μηχανημα μας και ειμαστε ετοιμοι να αποσυνδεσουμε το λαστιχο απο το κλιματιστικο μας (με μια μικρη δοκιμη πρωτα μηπως υπαρχει και αλλο υγρο μεσα στην φιαλη)
σβηνουμε το κλιματιστικο και ξεβιδωνουμε το αλλεν της μικρης βανας (θα ακουστει ενα φυσημα εσωτερικα στους σωληνες) 
βαζουμε ολες τις ταπες και ειμαστε ετοιμοι.... 

για πες μου Κυριακίδη πως σου φανηκε η δικη μου μεθοδος χωρις τα ΑΝΑΓΚΑΙΑ εργαλεια???
ο νεος ειναι ωραιος και ο παλιος ειναι αρχαιος... (αφου περιαυτολογεις εσυ δεν βλεπω τον λογο να μην το κανουμε και εμεις..)

----------

aris285 (10-02-12), ΗΝ1984 (09-02-12)

----------


## hurt30

> (μπλα μπλα μπλα)
> 
> Φυσικά και αποσύρομαι από τις παρούσες (προηγούμενες) παραγράφους (και μεθεπόμενες) ... (απαντώντας και στο #52) και οι τελευταίες μου λέξεις εδώ είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ... θα σας κάνω το χατίρι να σας αποκαλύψω εγώ ο ίδιος τον "Μαγικό τρόπο εντοπισμού διαρροής" . Ίσως κάποιος άλλος "παλιός" κατά καιρούς που θα "περάσει" και θα διαβάσει από εδώ. Να έχει την όρεξη να σας απαντήσει (σε εσάς τους κοκκορόμυαλους) για την λύση ... καλό ψάξιμο! Και καλή επανεξέταση! δεν σας αξίζει η απάντηση.


Μου θυμισε το εξής:
http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post489341

Τελικά η βλακεία, εκτός από ανίκητη, είναι και μεταδοτική (συμβαίνει σε όσους τα nick ξεκινάνε από ΚΥΡ ίσως; Προσοχή όποιος άλλος ξεκινάει από ΚΥΡ μην γίνει επιδημία :Crying: )

My 2cents...

----------

aris285 (10-02-12), ΗΝ1984 (10-02-12), johnnkast (09-02-12), Nemmesis (09-02-12)

----------


## Nemmesis

> Μου θυμισε το εξής:
> http://www.hlektronika.gr/forum/show...l=1#post489341
> 
> Τελικά η βλακεία, εκτός από ανίκητη, είναι και μεταδοτική (συμβαίνει σε όσους τα nick ξεκινάνε από ΚΥΡ ίσως; Προσοχή όποιος άλλος ξεκινάει από ΚΥΡ μην γίνει επιδημία)
> 
> My 2cents...


απιστευτος... like

----------


## ΗΝ1984

> Φυσικά και αποσύρομαι από τις παρούσες (προηγούμενες) παραγράφους (και μεθεπόμενες) ... (απαντώντας και στο #52) και οι τελευταίες μου λέξεις εδώ είναι ότι ΔΕΝ ... θα σας κάνω το χατίρι να σας αποκαλύψω εγώ ο ίδιος τον "Μαγικό τρόπο εντοπισμού διαρροής" . Ίσως κάποιος άλλος "παλιός" κατά καιρούς που θα "περάσει" και θα διαβάσει από εδώ. Να έχει την όρεξη να σας απαντήσει (σε εσάς τους κοκκορόμυαλους) για την λύση ... καλό ψάξιμο! Και καλή επανεξέταση! δεν σας αξίζει η απάντηση.


Τύφλα να ΄χει  ο  Γιούρι  Γκέλερ

----------


## aris285

> Στην απάντηση # 51
> προφανως θα σημαινει οτι δεν ξερουμε να δουλευουμε τα εργαλεια μας... να  φανταστω το μαγικο σου ειναι να φουλαρεις το ψυγειο με φρεον (οτι νανε  οσο νανε) και να το πεταξεις σε καμια πισινα για να δεις που θα βγαζει  μπουρμουλιθρες????
> 
> Προφανώς έχω βγάλει τα συμπεράσματα μου ήδη του τι ασχετοσύνης "τυποποιημένες" ψευτοφουρνιές ψυκτικών βγαίνουν τελευταία!!!
> 
> ΠΡΟΣ ΕΝΗΜΕΡΩΣΗ 
> 1) Δεν "φουλάρω" το κύκλωμα με "παραπανίσια" υγρά
> 2) Δεν χρησιμοποιώ μπουρμπουλίθρες
> 3) Ή για να (μην σας κάνω την χάρη να σας το αποκαλύψω κιόλας) θα σας πω  "αινιγματικά" και τους παρακάτω συμβιβασμούς και κανόνες.
> ...


Μιχαλη οπου υπαρχει φωτια υπαρχει και καπνος.

----------


## antonis_p

Η πλήρωση σε ψυκτικό μηχάνημα μπορεί να γίνει με διάφορους τρόπους. Η κουβέντα καταντάει να γίνει "ποιος την έχει μεγαλύτερη" εεεεε ... ποιος γεμίζει με τον μοναδικό σωστό τρόπο.

Ο καθένας χρησιμοποιεί τον τρόπο *που του επιτρέπουν τα εργαλεία που έχει*. Επίσης αυτόν που του έμαθε ο μάστορας που του έφερνε τα εργαλεία ή αυτόν που έμαθε στη σχολή ή τις σχολές που σπούδασε. Αν τον βοηθά και η εμπειρία, τότε ίσως να χρησιμοποιεί μόνο τη φιάλη και το λάστιχο. Δεν υπάρχει μόνο ένας τρόπος που μπορεί κάποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει. (Πάντως και ο κατασκευαστής του A/C δεν είναι μαλάκας που αναφέρει βάρος ψυκτικού υγρού)

Μήπως να συνειδητοποιήσουμε πως δεν γίνεται κάποιος ψυκτικός επειδή ρώτησε το φόρουμ; Μήπως να πάμε μέχρι τον Παπασωτηρίου και να πάρουμε πρώτα ένα "ψυκτικός for dummies" και μετά να ζητήσουμε και κάποια διευκρίνηση;

----------


## Nemmesis

> Η πλήρωση σε ψυκτικό μηχάνημα μπορεί να γίνει με διάφορους τρόπους. Η κουβέντα καταντάει να γίνει "ποιος την έχει μεγαλύτερη" εεεεε ... ποιος γεμίζει με τον μοναδικό σωστό τρόπο.
> 
> Ο καθένας χρησιμοποιεί τον τρόπο *που του επιτρέπουν τα εργαλεία που έχει*. Επίσης αυτόν που του έμαθε ο μάστορας που του έφερνε τα εργαλεία ή αυτόν που έμαθε στη σχολή ή τις σχολές που σπούδασε. Αν τον βοηθά και η εμπειρία, τότε ίσως να χρησιμοποιεί μόνο τη φιάλη και το λάστιχο. Δεν υπάρχει μόνο ένας τρόπος που μπορεί κάποιος να χρησιμοποιήσει. (Πάντως και ο κατασκευαστής του A/C δεν είναι μαλάκας που αναφέρει βάρος ψυκτικού υγρού)
> 
> Μήπως να συνειδητοποιήσουμε πως δεν γίνεται κάποιος ψυκτικός επειδή ρώτησε το φόρουμ; Μήπως να πάμε μέχρι τον Παπασωτηρίου και να πάρουμε πρώτα ένα "ψυκτικός for dummies" και μετά να ζητήσουμε και κάποια διευκρίνηση;


σωστα... απλα υπαρχουν και τροποι που ειναι λαθος.. και πρεπει να τονιζεται οτι ειναι λαθος

----------


## vasilimertzani

Που να ειχατε δει και μαγκαιβερ.
Θα εφτιαχνε φρεον με εξαχνωση του οξυγονου βραζοντας κολοκυθια και αφου θα εμπαινε σε γυαλινο μπουκαλι με φελο θα επερνε και ενα στυλο μπικ κλπ. Κλπ.

Οσο γθα τον τσακ νορις βεβαια η γνωστη διαδικασια

ΦΡΕΟΝ ΜΠΕΣ.

----------


## konman

> Που να ειχατε δει και μαγκαιβερ.
> Θα εφτιαχνε φρεον με εξαχνωση του οξυγονου βραζοντας κολοκυθια και αφου θα εμπαινε σε γυαλινο μπουκαλι με φελο θα επερνε και ενα στυλο μπικ κλπ. Κλπ.


Ο Μαγκαιβερ ειχε διπλωσει της σωληνες σε φιλτρο οικιακου ψυγειου 
και με το φρεον παγωσε και εσπασε ενα λουκετο.
χαχαχαχαχα.  :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol:   :Lol: 

Απ΄οτι βλεπω υπαρχουν ακομα πολυ που το παιζουν Μαγκαιβερ.    :Brick wall:

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Δεν  το  θυμάσαι  καλά.
Ήταν  κλεισμένος  σε  κελί  και  έστειλε  άλλον  να  το  κάνει  λέγοντας  του  να  τσακίσει  τους  σωλήνες.

http://macgyver.wikia.com/wiki/List_...ed_by_MacGyver

----------


## nikosp

Ξεκίνησα το post αυτό γιατί ήθελα να μάθω όσα περισσότερα πράγματα μπορούσα από το site για το θέμα που με απασχολεί
Εν τέλει μπορώ να πώ πώς τώρα σίγουρα ξέρω περισσότερα πράγματα από πρήν 
Λυπάμε όμως που κατα την διάρκεια των απαντήσεων υπήρξαν και μερικοί διαπληκτισμοί χωρίς αιτία 
Ευχαριστώ όλους για το ενδιαφέρον και τίς απαντήσεις 
Εδω νομίζω ότι εξαντλήθηκε το θέμα αυτό

----------


## ΗΝ1984

Αφού  είχες  την  υπομονή  να  διαβάσεις  ότι  μανιβελιά--χειριλασία έγραψε  ο  καθένας  μας  εδώ  μέσα,  μπράβο  και  πάλι  μπράβο.

----------


## konman

> Δεν  το  θυμάσαι  καλά.
> Ήταν  κλεισμένος  σε  κελί  και  έστειλε  άλλον  να  το  κάνει  λέγοντας  του  να  τσακίσει  τους  σωλήνες.


Ναι αυτο το επεισοδιο εννοουσα.   :Wink:

----------


## mast4

τα ψυγεία σου πιθανόν να θέλουν φιλτρακια φίλε.το φρεον το γράφει στην μηχανή η στο ταμπελακι που έχει μέσα στον θάλαμο. R12,R134,R600.δεν θα το καταφέρεις φώναξε ψυκτικό.Είσαι σίγουρος ότι θέλουν φρεον τα κλιματιστικά?

----------


## marobarka

Παιδιά θέλει γνώσεις το θέμα δεν είναι όλα τόσο απλά, δεν τα ξέρουμε όλοι όλα.

----------

